# ACR Card application information?



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

Has anyone here applied for and received their ACR card?

What documents did you need?
How long was the process?

I searched here and didn't find any threads on the subject. I went to the immigration website and found information that was confusing to me in that it sets fourth requirements for paper ICR card holders, re issuance, student and native born registrants, but nothing about a first time aplication of a foreiner.


----------



## rpmorley (Oct 30, 2012)

The official PH immigration website is not as updated or useful as one might think. Use something like the Los Angeles consulate website under forms to get the initial data. it is pretty straightforward, have to have the exact documentation asked for, it has to be certified by either the PH gov office governing like NSO, or by the consulate you apply at. And do exactly what the medical exam asks for. I am on my 2nd ACR card now, they are permanant but must be renewed every 5 years and pay the Annual report few every January either at intrmurous or a subport office. And, once you get it and even if your passport runs out, always have the old passport with you with your new passport for those purposes..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine Consulate that controls your state*



HVACman said:


> Has anyone here applied for and received their ACR card?
> 
> What documents did you need?
> How long was the process?
> ...


You can get your forms here at the Philippine Bureau of Immigration or possibly the satellite offices but if your in the states you get the forms for your 13a Non-quota Visa from the Philippine Consulate that controls your state. Here's a quick click and go website that will take you to the correct Philippine Consulate.

Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

Here's a short cut from the Philippine Consulate in Chicago, I still have the short cut but the forms have headers for those that work with Chicago, this spot will have all forms for download in one file, also has the instructions in detail.

http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/newimmigrantform.pdf

Double check with your consulate for the most up to date current forms with their headers, have all your documents cleared through them, I completed my Immigrant card in two months. 

Once your package is completed and you get the Philippine Visa permanently set in your US Passport you travel with your package to the Philippines and then you have within two weeks to report to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration in Manila and submit your package, it's a one day process and you'll get your Immigrant card. They had me come back for the I-Card two weeks later.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Old passport*



rpmorley said:


> The official PH immigration website is not as updated or useful as one might think. Use something like the Los Angeles consulate website under forms to get the initial data. it is pretty straightforward, have to have the exact documentation asked for, it has to be certified by either the PH gov office governing like NSO, or by the consulate you apply at. And do exactly what the medical exam asks for. I am on my 2nd ACR card now, they are permanant but must be renewed every 5 years and pay the Annual report few every January either at intrmurous or a subport office. And, once you get it and even if your passport runs out, always have the old passport with you with your new passport for those purposes..


That's interesting, my US passport will expire next year and that's good advice on keeping the old passport, one of the other expats mentioned they can put a new Visa in your new passport? Not sure if this is true but I guess I'll find out next year.

I'm on my second ACR card also, I had to come back two months later to get my card and they gave me a paper receipt until I picked up my new I-card.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

When I did my ACR-I card it was super easy. A simple form and a couple pictures. I may have shown my birth certificate? Or just passport... not sure. But very simple process... useless card... but necessary.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*New passport*



rpmorley said:


> The official PH immigration website is not as updated or useful as one might think. Use something like the Los Angeles consulate website under forms to get the initial data. it is pretty straightforward, have to have the exact documentation asked for, it has to be certified by either the PH gov office governing like NSO, or by the consulate you apply at. And do exactly what the medical exam asks for. I am on my 2nd ACR card now, they are permanant but must be renewed every 5 years and pay the Annual report few every January either at intrmurous or a subport office. And, once you get it and even if your passport runs out, always have the old passport with you with your new passport for those purposes..


Hi Rpmorley; So what exactly did the PBI tell you to do when you got your new US passport? They weren't able or not required to affix a new Immigrant Visa sticker in your new passport. 

I'm curious because next year I need a new US passport and my Immigrant card expires. Appreciate any help on this, who knows there could be other expats curious about this procedure. :confused2:


----------

